# Russian "mil" Badges



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Alright I know it's not watches but this got mentioned elsewhere (Rich?) and I thought I'd show this.

bought by my mother in law about 10 years ago I'd guess in Talin (I think) aimed at the tourist market

I think the military "chip" hat is genuine pic of inside printed on lable.

The badges are all that very light cheap alloy and the two cloth patches seem to be factory sewn onto the hat when made ie not added later.

if you want close ups let me know.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Cool









I finally got hold of an International Money Order yesterday (cost me Â£8 from Barclays







) which I'll send off to the USA for the two books I mentioned in the other thread. With a bit of luck they'll be with me in a month or two. They're heavy so are going to be sent Surface mail.

I've got a couple of similar badges to those above which I got from Vietnam. Again, made out that almost weightless alloy and aimed at the tourist market. I'll take a pic or two when I get home.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I do hope you will be festooned with these badges come MOnday's May day celebrations comrade!

and also wearing your favourite Vostok or Poljot or raketa or slava etc...


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Vietnam badges


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

I saw something very similar to that hat with the badges last weekend

in the museum on Ellis Island while on a trip to New York.

Maseman


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

The two books I ordered arrived earlier this week after spending seven weeks bobbing about in the North Atlantic and/or languishing in some customs depot on this side of the pond









*Badges of the Soviet Armed Forces 1918 - 1991*










Lots of colour pictures, a few b&w illustrations and a chapter summary in English (which is handy as both books are Russian language and in Cyrillic). Colour pics could be a little sharper and brighter though.

*History of Awards and Insignia of Russian MVD 1802-2002*










Massive tome containing thousands of good quality colour pics and a wealth of information.

I'm hoping both books will be handy for identifying the emblems on some of the more obscure watch picture dials


----------

